# Help. Found Feral Pigeon that has PMV? What to do?



## helppigeon (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi, I found a feral pigeon in the back yard that seems to have Paramyxovirus (PMV). I read on this disease and it seems it's not contagious to humans. The pigeon has barely moved from its spot it and when it attempts to move it seems the pigeon has no control of its limbs when it walks. I have not idea how to take care of a bird. I cannot bring it inside as I have a cat.

The pigeon moves its head a lot and sometimes moves a couple of feet but mobility is limited and it seems that it has lost control of it's limbs. I try to give it water in a container and I can see he/she tries to drink but the involuntary movement of the head only lets him/her drink for a little bit. 

I called a local vet and they said they only take care of dogs and cats.

What to do? I have not experience with birds and have to go to work (I work long hours during the week)? I do not know what they eat ( I don't even have grains except for uncooked rice).

I live in Chicago in area code 60618. Is anyone here local that would like to take care of the pigeon? Is the pigeon in pain?


----------



## Purdy (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi, I've searched online in the past if there was a cure for PMV but I've only found temporary solutions. Some of the pigeons will live through it after 6 weeks or so while some won't make it. 

The temporary solutions I've heard about were Metronidazole and combination with Baytril. I've also heard Aspirin would help to diminish the twisting symptom so they can at least eat and lessen the severity. 

Fresh water and a pigeon mix found at bulk nation for food or you can buy wheat berries (wheat kernel) millet or cracked wheat found at supermarkets. 

Afterwards it's all up to the pigeon whether he or she will make it. 

If I was in Chicago or a nearby city, I would come get the pigeon but I'm up in Canada.

Best of luck to the pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Contact this organization and see if they can refer you to someone:

http://www.birdmonitors.net/

Go here and scroll down to the find the rehabilitator section:

http://web.extension.illinois.edu/wildlife/professionals.cfm

Terry


----------



## helppigeon (Jun 6, 2016)

Purdy said:


> Hi, I've searched online in the past if there was a cure for PMV but I've only found temporary solutions. Some of the pigeons will live through it after 6 weeks or so while some won't make it.
> 
> The temporary solutions I've heard about were Metronidazole and combination with Baytril. I've also heard Aspirin would help to diminish the twisting symptom so they can at least eat and lessen the severity.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I'm not sure I would get those Rx drugs. I will attempt to put aspirin in the water.





TAWhatley said:


> Contact this organization and see if they can refer you to someone:
> 
> http://www.birdmonitors.net/
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will contact them tomorrow.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please don't give the bird any of those drugs. He just needs supportive care until the virus has passed and that will be for about 6 to 8 weeks. He will starve to death if you don't help him. 

Just go catch him and put him in a box with a small container of water (just dip the tip of his beak in the water and let him drink). Also put down a deep seed dish, he will peck at random and make a mess but hopefully will get some seeds down.

That's all you have to do for now. Just keep the cat out of the room that he's in.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The bird needs supportive care, please read this link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12250.html *


----------



## helppigeon (Jun 6, 2016)

All, thanks for the input. I tried feeding it but was difficult/impossible and could only get it to drink water. I gave it no drugs. 

I left for work and my sister called the birdmonitors.net people and they came to pick up the pigeon to take care of it. Thanks all!


----------

